# Cyprexx Net 30?



## JW34 (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm finding cyprexx getting closer to 60 than 30 on payment. Anyone seeing the same? Hoping to keep finger on the pulse till time to pull the plug..


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

JW34 said:


> I'm finding cyprexx getting closer to 60 than 30 on payment. Anyone seeing the same? Hoping to keep finger on the pulse till time to pull the plug..



We have not dealt with Cyprexx for 12 to 15 years now. Wont ever deal with them again. When we worked through them , at that time we were not incorporated. We were making some good money. But since we were not incorporated they said they had to pay us from another account. We payed our 20% from the jobs and they take another 20% for a clerical fee :furious:. Funny thing was the accounts we were paid from had the same account number.

So we said so long to them and never looked back


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Your water bill would be cut off much sooner and for much less that they probably owe you.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> Your water bill would be cut off much sooner and for much less that they probably owe you.



LOL. I dont think so. Far from it.Those people are out right thieves.


----------



## JW34 (Dec 13, 2012)

They've been pretty close to net 30 for years but coincidentally with their competitors (or so I gather by what I've read here) their net seems to be stretching out closer to 60. I can plan for that but figure I'll be the last to know unless I hear others here experiencing the same. Just thought I'd throw the question out there..


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

JW34 said:


> They've been pretty close to net 30 for years but coincidentally with their competitors (or so I gather by what I've read here) their net seems to be stretching out closer to 60. I can plan for that but figure I'll be the last to know unless I hear others here experiencing the same. Just thought I'd throw the question out there..


 
Have worked for them for years and at time there pay gets slow! they ask safty checklist I have already uploaded or wint. forms! I beleive they do this to slow the pay!

My biggest problem is they keep putting more items under there flate rate, as if it cost us nothing buy smoke dect.,wire caps! also keep reducing pay (or what we can charge for say pad locks,now $6) they say were only paying $3.50 for the lock,so they think $6 in enough! my biggest problem with this line of thinking is there setting my profit for not knowing what all my exspeces are! I have to pay shipping on that,have all insurances,gas for truck,ect! They can not figure out why I am not willing to travel 30 miles to install a pad lock on a shed door for $6! Whats sad is they find another contracotr to do it!


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Have worked for them for years and at time there pay gets slow! they ask safty checklist I have already uploaded or wint. forms! I beleive they do this to slow the pay!
> 
> My biggest problem is they keep putting more items under there flate rate, as if it cost us nothing buy smoke dect.,wire caps! also keep reducing pay (or what we can charge for say pad locks,now $6) they say were only paying $3.50 for the lock,so they think $6 in enough! my biggest problem with this line of thinking is there setting my profit for not knowing what all my exspeces are! I have to pay shipping on that,have all insurances,gas for truck,ect! *They can not figure out why I am not willing to travel 30 miles to install a pad lock on a shed door for $6! Whats sad is they find another contracotr to do it*!


After working for them for a year I refused to send my guys back to a property 15 miles away to get a *missed during photo ( that I sent to them)* of a lawn that did'nt need cutting to begin with because we were swamped, have'nt heard from them since.....


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Been working for them for almost four years now. I have a good relationship with them. 

They know I am as blunt as a shovel, will pass on anything I feel is not safe or legal or profitable and that I call "discoloration" mold.

I have had no issues with pay so far. A few bumps in the road from individuals, but they always get resolved when I move up the chain of command. 

I see less complaints about them than any other national, but individual results vary.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Been working for them for almost four years now. I have a good relationship with them.
> 
> They know I am as blunt as a shovel, will pass on anything I feel is not safe or legal or profitable and that I call "discoloration" mold.
> 
> ...


 
same here! if they push I push back! I have had the same coordinator for over a yaer now and she knows how I operate! I the past they switching them ,but have done in over a year!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm hearing this from others...I will pass the information along that everyone is saying here...and say thanks for them as I know they will appreciate it...

On a side note...while this is a company the least talked about...when their are money issues there are always two sides...hope this is not a trend for this company also as that is usually the first sign of bad news done the road....


----------

